# Building Out of the Back (Coaches)



## Kai Werring (Oct 18, 2016)

Video I made about the importance of building out of the back. Vital in teaching players the art of possession. Positioning is crucial, and that is the foundation of all my drills. Put the players in positions to succeed, there technical abilities will do the rest. 

Please like / subscribe / comment if you see fit.

Thanks & enjoy.


----------



## Sped (Oct 18, 2016)

Funny this.  My son's a younger kid and his coach insists on playing out the back - drives most of the parents insane.  "Why does [the goalie] keep rolling it out? He can punt it 3/4 of the field!"  

As it happens, they get scored on quite often right now when they try to play out the back, but I keep telling parents it's part of their development and that they should feel lucky the coach makes them play this way.


----------



## Kai Werring (Oct 18, 2016)

Sped said:


> Funny this.  My son's a younger kid and his coach insists on playing out the back - drives most of the parents insane.  "Why does [the goalie] keep rolling it out? He can punt it 3/4 of the field!"
> 
> As it happens, they get scored on quite often right now when they try to play out the back, but I keep telling parents it's part of their development and that they should feel lucky the coach makes them play this way.



I like that coaches style!  It takes time to adapt and play this way, but like you said they will benefit down the road.


----------



## rdzl (Oct 18, 2016)

Exactly how we play (SWAP soccer with a purpose), yes it took time and a lot of hard work. Constantly going over positioning and a lot of tight area drills. Let me tell you it is fun to watch once they grasp it. Not to mention by the 2nd half teams get tired chasing and it opens up even more opportunities. Great Video!!!!!!


----------



## Kai Werring (Oct 18, 2016)

rdzl said:


> Exactly how we play (SWAP soccer with a purpose), yes it took time and a lot of hard work. Constantly going over positioning and a lot of tight area drills. Let me tell you it is fun to watch once they grasp it. Not to mention by the 2nd half teams get tired chasing and it opens up even more opportunities. Great Video!!!!!!


Really appreciate the kind words.  I absolutely agree. You are also better preparing them for the future, this kick ball stuff is worthless.  Please subscribe for future videos as well.  Thanks again


----------



## transplant (Oct 18, 2016)

I don't know about this...seems like a lot of work...all that coaching and stuff.  Instead we can just recruit some fast forwards who can catch up to the balls booted by the defenders well past the mid-line.  They will just be 1-on-1 with the goalie every time!  We will win games for sure!  Maybe we can get some big strong center mids as well - just in case the ball lands (out of the air) in the midfield when our goalie boots it.  They don't need to be too skilled (we will never pass to them on purpose) just be strong and tall - all they need to do is win the ball and get it up to those fast forwards.  The quicker the ball is out of our half of the field the better!

Ok - maybe that strategy will fall apart by the time the kids are 13 but it will sure make coaching a lot easier.  Have the kids just scrimmage all practice - fast forwards running towards the goal & defenders working on their long kicks.  In the mean time parents will be happy with winning!!  I don't want to spend all that time planning practices with a long term strategy for development of the team - ugh....

Seriously - I think it is great to see some teams working on possession, control, position, etc at the younger ages.  I have watched as the kids get older how the teams that possess the ball - and maybe were middle of the pack in the younger ages - are now rising to the top.  I am also amazed how this widely the philosophy varies within a given club from coach to coach - even some of the clubs many may hold as a standard for playing top-notch socal soccer.


----------



## Kai Werring (Oct 18, 2016)

transplant said:


> I don't know about this...seems like a lot of work...all that coaching and stuff.  Instead we can just recruit some fast forwards who can catch up to the balls booted by the defenders well past the mid-line.  They will just be 1-on-1 with the goalie every time!  We will win games for sure!  Maybe we can get some big strong center mids as well - just in case the ball lands (out of the air) in the midfield when our goalie boots it.  They don't need to be too skilled (we will never pass to them on purpose) just be strong and tall - all they need to do is win the ball and get it up to those fast forwards.  The quicker the ball is out of our half of the field the better!
> 
> Ok - maybe that strategy will fall apart by the time the kids are 13 but it will sure make coaching a lot easier.  Have the kids just scrimmage all practice - fast forwards running towards the goal & defenders working on their long kicks.  In the mean time parents will be happy with winning!!  I don't want to spend all that time planning practices with a long term strategy for development of the team - ugh....
> 
> Seriously - I think it is great to see some teams working on possession, control, position, etc at the younger ages.  I have watched as the kids get older how the teams that possess the ball - and maybe were middle of the pack in the younger ages - are now rising to the top.  I am also amazed how this widely the philosophy varies within a given club from coach to coach - even some of the clubs many may hold as a standard for playing top-notch socal soccer.



I was wondering where all that was going!! hhaha, you had me nervous.

I agree...  I love this style of play, and when its successful its absolutely beautiful.  Preparing the kids for the future.


----------



## BarcaLover (Oct 18, 2016)

I think it's awesome that the USSF has implemented the Build Out Line for '06 and younger.  The concept is to make it easier to Build out of the Back for the little guys.  A lot of coaches are too afraid, value winning too much, are too lazy, or simply do not know how to teach Building Out of Back and as a result, the kids learn kickball.

I saw a coach this past Sunday in a G06 game that had a very intersting way for his team to "Build Out". When his GKer had the ball in her hands, he had her move up to the top of the 18 and had his monster Center Back standing on the 6.  The GKer then rolled the ball back to the Center Back and she one touch blasted it out to midfield.  I was completely blown away by this. Clearly development or style of play is not on the coach's radar screen.

But of course, the parents were screaming and yelling and very excited as they won the game 3-2.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 19, 2016)

Two girls from our Extra team last year chose to join another club when we moved to Club.  We were 2005's, they were 2006's, but our coach would have let them play up.   Both girls were a bit small so they chose to play with the 2006's and the other club, which made sense.   The coach has a history of a good record.  Their coach has informed the parents when asked why they don't pass, use support, provide support, overlap, play from the back, etc., that the girls were too young to play this style.  Just kick it up in front of the two strong forwards and let them try and score, plus play solid defense.  Really surprised they think 2006's are too young to learn possession soccer.  I think wins and losses do get in the way many times.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 19, 2016)

socalkdg said:


> Two girls from our Extra team last year chose to join another club when we moved to Club.  We were 2005's, they were 2006's, but our coach would have let them play up.   Both girls were a bit small so they chose to play with the 2006's and the other club, which made sense.   The coach has a history of a good record.  Their coach has informed the parents when asked why they don't pass, use support, provide support, overlap, play from the back, etc., that the girls were too young to play this style.  Just kick it up in front of the two strong forwards and let them try and score, plus play solid defense.  Really surprised they think 2006's are too young to learn possession soccer.  I think wins and losses do get in the way many times.


That's to bad a coach or club would think that playing possession is to young at the 06 age group. Because its untrue. It may support that the coach does not know how to, have the patience for, gives into winning vs. developing, or does not understand it enough to teach it.  My daughter is an 06 and in her 4th year of club soccer. She has been playing the possession game from the beginning.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 19, 2016)

BarcaLover said:


> I think it's awesome that the USSF has implemented the Build Out Line for '06 and younger.  The concept is to make it easier to Build out of the Back for the little guys.  A lot of coaches are too afraid, value winning too much, are too lazy, or simply do not know how to teach Building Out of Back and as a result, the kids learn kickball.
> 
> I saw a coach this past Sunday in a G06 game that had a very intersting way for his team to "Build Out". When his GKer had the ball in her hands, he had her move up to the top of the 18 and had his monster Center Back standing on the 6.  The GKer then rolled the ball back to the Center Back and she one touch blasted it out to midfield.  I was completely blown away by this. Clearly development or style of play is not on the coach's radar screen.
> 
> But of course, the parents were screaming and yelling and very excited as they won the game 3-2.


That sounds like they were playing kicking ball and running bases. Not soccer. That coach has found a way to continue playing long ball and avoided teaching the concept of building out of the back.


----------



## BarcaLover (Oct 19, 2016)

LASTMAN......It was amazing to me that a coach would resort to doing that at '06 and WITH the Build Out Line.  The worst part is the parents don't even get it that what he is doing is KILLING the girls' development.  

How can anyone watch a girl aimlessly whack a ball 40-50 yards up the field and think that there is any development going on?

What is midfield learning as they watch the ball go sailing over their heads time and time again?!?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 19, 2016)

BarcaLover said:


> LASTMAN......It was amazing to me that a coach would resort to doing that at '06 and WITH the Build Out Line.  The worst part is the parents don't even get it that what he is doing is KILLING the girls' development.
> 
> How can anyone watch a girl aimlessly whack a ball 40-50 yards up the field and think that there is any development going on?
> 
> What is midfield learning as they watch the ball go sailing over their heads time and time again?!?


Hope the changes that are being implemented help to educate parents who are new to the game. It will go along way in helping the game and the players grow. It is tough to watch a game where every strike of the ball is aimlessly sent forward without any real thought.


----------



## genesis (Oct 19, 2016)

Kai Werring said:


> Video I made about the importance of building out of the back. Vital in teaching players the art of possession. Positioning is crucial, and that is the foundation of all my drills. Put the players in positions to succeed, there technical abilities will do the rest.
> 
> Please like / subscribe / comment if you see fit.
> 
> Thanks & enjoy.


Wow you have it all figured out.


----------



## Kai Werring (Oct 19, 2016)

genesis said:


> Wow you have it all figured out.


Not sure if sarcasm or not!   But I wish I did have it all figured out.  But I just put this video out there because I 'believe' its the correct way, and comments etc help to see if my train of thought is correct or not.

Let me know...


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 19, 2016)

Kai Werring said:


> Video I made about the importance of building out of the back. Vital in teaching players the art of possession. Positioning is crucial, and that is the foundation of all my drills. Put the players in positions to succeed, there technical abilities will do the rest.
> 
> Please like / subscribe / comment if you see fit.
> 
> Thanks & enjoy.


Kai-watched the video. Overall great concepts to promote possession play from the back. One point I would like to make. I noticed that there was no mention or demonstration of movement by players who were indirectly away from the ball and close enough to be an active participant.  Your video only shows or explains movement by players who were directly involved in the play. Often when there is movement by all players passing gaps open up and other opportunities present themselves. And, not just with in close proximity but across the field, but that idea is for another video.


----------



## Kai Werring (Oct 19, 2016)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Kai-watched the video. Overall great concepts to promote possession play from the back. One point I would like to make. I noticed that there was no mention or demonstration of movement by players who were indirectly away from the ball and close enough to be an active participant..


Thanks so much for your comment and feedback!   Good points!

Typically, I do these drills to help with the initial build up without it getting too 'advanced' for everyone.    I keep the player #'s reduced to avoid that 'scrimmage' feeling, and really hone in on my back 4 and CM's. 

Eventually, I add the wingers and ST and inform them on their roles in our build up phase. (Chapter 2)
That is where things get advanced with 'false wingers' and 'false 9' etc.

Hopefully that is helpful, and once again I appreciate your response a lot!

-Kai


----------

